# What would you do if you turned into a latex version of your favorite animal?



## NoahGoldFox (Sep 3, 2013)

As in you were your favorite animal, just made of living latex.

example:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

WTF....

http://m.na.org/


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Deb: What are you drawing?

Napoleon Dynamite: A liger.

Deb: What's a liger?

Napoleon Dynamite: It's pretty much my favorite animal. It's like a lion and a tiger mixed... bred for its skills in magic.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Drugs are bad, Mkay....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I"ll second Arklatex, WTF?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Need I remind you of these other Noah Gold Fox posts. I like to call them "Noah's Nuggets" because he's Noah Gold and gold comes in nuggets.



NoahGoldFox said:


> I am a gamer and slight prepper, and im wondering what game you have played that most accurately reminds you of what its like to be a prepper. ^_^ ::redsnipe::





NoahGoldFox said:


> Id be a gryphon so id fly to military bases at night to sneak in and get high-grade guns and prepper stuff.





NoahGoldFox said:


> I was thinking and a good idea i thought of was to have a bunker boat! you could put solar panels on it and have electric engines, and boats are big enough to hold alot of food and/or fishing gear! Plus, you wouldent have to worry about bandits :3 .


Noah - I'm completely missing the context on the latex animal question and trying to take in your whole body of work to figure it out. You have been a member too long and posted too little to be a troll. Some of your stuff is prepper related, some of it seems on the edge of being LSD induced. Can you bring this full circle for me? Help me know what it is that you are going for here?

If I want to be an animal, why a latex animal. Does that give me any abilities over regular animals? Am I easier to clean or something?


----------



## NoahGoldFox (Sep 3, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Need I remind you of these other Noah Gold Fox posts. I like to call them "Noah's Nuggets" because he's Noah Gold and gold comes in nuggets.
> 
> Noah - I'm completely missing the context on the latex animal question and trying to take in your whole body of work to figure it out. You have been a member too long and posted too little to be a troll. Some of your stuff is prepper related, some of it seems on the edge of being LSD induced. Can you bring this full circle for me? Help me know what it is that you are going for here?
> 
> If I want to be an animal, why a latex animal. Does that give me any abilities over regular animals? Am I easier to clean or something?


 well i just like latex animals and such~ and i like to make people think outside of the box :3


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I fear getting turned in gummy bear...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ah, I rememeber, Noah is about fifteen. 
Hes using his imagination.
The future is bright.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

I really want to comment on this............... but I better not. :hopelessness:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had to really think about this question.

One Is The Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night (Lyrics):


----------



## NoahGoldFox (Sep 3, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Ah, I rememeber, Noah is about fifteen.
> Hes using his imagination.
> The future is bright.


im 16 -3-


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Don't ever grow up buddy ... as in, don't turn 17. You scare me.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

If this was in the bunker, I'd show you my favorite latex animal, but since the OP is only 16 we'll leave it here and I'll leave it at that. Keeping this PG13.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Go do some pushups, get a job, and stay off the computer.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't like any latex animals,but my wife has a latex bunny that she is fond of.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> If this was in the bunker, I'd show you my favorite latex animal, but since the OP is only 16 we'll leave it here and I'll leave it at that. Keeping this PG13.


Now that is funny!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Latex and animals this one is way to kinky for me.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've just read this entire thread to my wife, and we are howling. This site is a scream.


----------



## Jeffofnc (Feb 7, 2015)

My favorite animals would be my dog, so if I were to turn into a latex version I'm thinking the first thing I would do would to place a big pile of rubber poo
On your porch as a present for you.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would be a latex gorilla. I would be all like super stretchy and stuff, and be able to extend my arms to grab bananas without climbing. I wouldn't eat the bananas because, like, living latex gorillas don't need food, but I would mess with monkeys by putting a banana on the ground, then snap it back when the monkeys got close.

When I got bored with this (I know, right?) I would find someone writing with a pencil and scoot my latex gorilla butt on the paper until I erased all the writing. I'm pretty sure this would like totally work.

It would be so cool to jump off tall buildings and see how high I could bounce. Nothing says fun quite like an 800 pound bouncing latex gorilla. This would be way more fun than a barrel of stupid old monkeys.

That's all I can think of now because, like, my brain hurts and stuff.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I would be a latex gorilla. I would be all like super stretchy and stuff, and be able to extend my arms to grab bananas without climbing. I wouldn't eat the bananas because, like, living latex gorillas don't need food, but I would mess with monkeys by putting a banana on the ground, then snap it back when the monkeys got close.
> 
> When I got bored with this (I know, right?) I would find someone writing with a pencil and scoot my latex gorilla butt on the paper until I erased all the writing. I'm pretty sure this would like totally work.
> 
> ...


Oddly, I enjoyed reading Prepadoodles post. Doesn't change the fact that if this noah fox brat were some distant relative by marriage (because there is no way in hell that he would be part of my natural family) I would have him digging a freakin' latrine using nothing but a damn spoon in the back 40. After a few days of that, I bet latex animals would be the last damn thing on his mushy mind.

Thanks


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Would you like to buy some rubber nipples? They'd go real nice with that inflatable walrus.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Had to leave 5 characters.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Would you like to buy some rubber nipples? They'd go real nice with that inflatable walrus.











Can I eeenterest you in a set of rubber neeeeeeples?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am weirded out by this whole thread. Makes me wanna drop the latex from my username.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Had to leave 5 characters.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I am weirded out by this whole thread. Makes me wanna drop the latex from my username.


Now that was ironically hilarious.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What in the hell would make some little weirdo think about CRAP like this? 

When I was 16 years old, I was thinking about girls, playing baseball, drinking stolen beer from my Dad, my 1973 Chevrolet Cheyenne Pickup, and pizza. Also girls and beer or did I already say that? 

Damn, this generation needs an ass kickin' Slippy style!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok,,,,ok,,, I'll remove the posts, But I suspect we are about the same generation and both enjoyed George Carlin.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Is a troll an animal?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mythical but why the heck not???


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I somehow pictured this turning into some crazy fetishe sex thread


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I somehow pictured this turning into some crazy fetishe sex thread


And...the masters of *Uncle Tom's Tickle Torture Chamber* are now accepting questions. . .


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think somebody is a furry and likes to cuddle. WTF is living latex? Sounds extremely kinky. I'm more into circus midgets.....You know, little hands, smell like cabbage?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Huh???


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Once in awhile, using more than 10% of your brain, the clown, you know the one from "IT," stares right back at you in the mirror. Pennywise, or the version in your mirror, is often as sadistic and should never make a public appearance. Apparently, GT's Pennywise has a latex fetish.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I didn't have time to think about much at 16 I was to busy working.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sargedog said:


> I didn't have time to think about much at 16 I was to busy working.


Yes Sir Sarge,

Nothing like digging a ditch for the "boss-man" to get a young man's mind right. My kids found out quick that if they were caught doing something stupid, I'd duct tape their hands to a shovel. Did it a few times and I'm sure they got away with some stuff that I never found out, but they knew ole Dad didn't ''play" the PC game and didn't give a crap about their "feelings".

Too many parents today don't get it.

Makes me want to slap some parents...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Yes Sir Sarge,
> 
> Nothing like digging a ditch for the "boss-man" to get a young man's mind right. My kids found out quick that if they were caught doing something stupid, I'd duct tape their hands to a shovel. Did it a few times and I'm sure they got away with some stuff that I never found out, but they knew ole Dad didn't ''play" the PC game and didn't give a crap about their "feelings".
> 
> ...


You would have had to catch me to duct tape me. If I wasn't flipping burgers after school, I was fishing or hunting, depending on the season.
There was no home internet connections or home PCs when I was a kid, but even if there were, I wouldn't have been on it. There were catfish in need of catching and squirrels in need of shooting.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Yes Sir Sarge,
> 
> Nothing like digging a ditch for the "boss-man" to get a young man's mind right. My kids found out quick that if they were caught doing something stupid, I'd duct tape their hands to a shovel. Did it a few times and I'm sure they got away with some stuff that I never found out, but they knew ole Dad didn't ''play" the PC game and didn't give a crap about their "feelings".
> 
> ...


All funny aside, when I was 17 my mom built a house and my papaw was kinda like her contractor. He said spending $700 to dig a septic tank and field lines was silly, she had a perfectly healthy son. I dug them both with a pick and shovel. when I finished he put a level on the sides and it was perfect. It was nice of him to give me 2 weeks to finish since I had school and a job.lol


----------

